# Bow Press Progress (pic)



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I ordered my stuff from Wholesale tool and ordered my telescoping square tubing from McMaster-Carr.It should all be in by friday. I also made my limb fingers at work today. I used the dxf file from another post I found but I added a little radius catch at the end of them.Here is a pic of them. I cut them on our water jet and tumbled them for about a half hour.Think they turned out pretty good.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

They turned out great!


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

I bet you have a dozen PM's already.

Great job.


----------



## gremlin (Jan 30, 2010)

very sweet. wish i had access to a water jet or cnc machine lol. wld u be willing to make them for others? and if so how much?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

They look pretty good. Looks like the water jet cuts a nice line. What part of Mo. are you from?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

ymurf said:


> I ordered my stuff from Wholesale tool and ordered my telescoping square tubing from McMaster-Carr.It should all be in by friday. I also made my limb fingers at work today. I used the dxf file from another post I found but I added a little radius catch at the end of them.Here is a pic of them. I cut them on our water jet and tumbled them for about a half hour.Think they turned out pretty good.


I made these out 1/2" aluminum. I see some guys are made out of steel. Think I will cut me a set out of 1/2 steel tomorrow..Those of you that have a press which do you prefer aluminum or steel?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

!/2 " steel seems to be the most common choice.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Going to cut some out of 1/2" steel this evening.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Archeroni said:


> I bet you have a dozen PM's already.
> 
> Great job.


Dozens of PMs....+1 more.


----------



## Tx Trapper (Feb 25, 2009)

+3:darkbeer:


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

I would definitely go steel, aluminium IMO is just to weak in that size for a press application.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Rock Steady said:


> I would definitely go steel, aluminium IMO is just to weak in that size for a press application.


Yea,The bow shop I shoot at has a press with aluminum fingers but I think steel would be better.Going to get ready to go cut them.If its not to late when I get home Ill take some pics of them and post them. It takes allot longer to cut and tumble steel.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Got the steel ones cut tonight.Took longer than I thought it would but I wanted a good finish so I cut them slow and gave them a good tumble to smooth the edges out. Its late now so in the morning I am going to ream the 1/2" holes and tap and drill a 1/4 x20 thread in the back for adjusting screws if needed and I will post some more pics.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I cut the steel press fingers out last night.They turned out pretty good. I actually cut 8 sets. Going to ream them and drill and tap a 1/4 20 hole of the back for an adjustment screw today.Here is a picture of the new steel ones.What do you guys think?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks good and I think you'll be glad you went with the steel ones instead of aluminum :thumbs_up


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

*Finished fingers*

Well I just got done reaming the 1/2 hole and drilling and tapping for a 1/4 20 bolt which I installed and gave them another good tumble in the tumbler. Think they turned out pretty good.Here is a picture of them.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great work - keep us posted on your build.


----------



## shanehawkins (Jan 11, 2010)

Great work!! :smile:


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> great work - keep us posted on your build.


I should have everything I need to start next week.All my telescoping square tubing from McMaster carr came in Friday as well as all the other stuff from Wholesale Tool.Seen a link on here for them.I couldn't beat there prices anyplace and I work at a machine shop and our wholesalers couldn't even match there price. I got everything except the metal from them,They had it all in stock and got it with shipping and everything for $45.00. Ill take pics of the progress and post them as I build it.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I got started on my press tonight,Got the tubing cut and acme thread done,bearing mounted handle put on and arms welded on.Hope to finish up tomorrow.Pics arent that great,taken with cell phone.Will post more when I get a little farther.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

how much  are you going to sell these for when you're done? :shade:


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

09Dreamseason said:


> how much  are you going to sell these for when you're done? :shade:


Wasnt planning on selling them.Just building one for personal use.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking good so far!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

tstamm said:


> Looking good so far!


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I got an idea I am going to try.Has anyone tried this? Instead of welding a half inch block to a plate then welding or bolting the plate to the arm with a 1/2" rod through it I am going to try something a little different. I have some angle iron that is about 1/4" wall thick. Going to cut two pieces the width of the arm and put them back to back and weld them together and weld that to the arm with my 1/2" rod through that. That will eliminate the plate and block and kinda make it a one piece deal that way.What do you guys think?


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Finger Mounts*

Sounds like it will work.Looks like your your headed in the same direction as this mount in post #38.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=961454&highlight=press


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Got my press put together tonight,Still need to paint it but think it turned out pretty good. Fingers I made look like they are going to work out great. Here are a few more pics from my cell phone.Sorry about the mess on the table,Have to many projects going at once. Angle iron back to back worked out great for the finger mounts.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

NOW, that is good workmanship! I'll drink on that....:darkbeer:


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Look's real nice.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I also used heat shrink on my fingers instead of the tool dip.Have never used the tool dip before and didnt know how tough it was.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

NICE PRESS!!! I like the way the fingers turned out


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome work. :thumb:


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Great looking press, and I really like the fingers. I was also thinking of using the heat shrink instead of the plastic dip.
Only problem with the heat shrink is that it is pretty messy when you remove it!
A lot of the adhesive is left behind.
I wonder what would happen if you plastic dipped it AFTER using the heat shrink? Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I was going to use dip but had the heat shrink laying around..If it gives me problems Ill cut another set of fingers.


----------



## slaz (Jan 12, 2008)

how did u cut your fingers???


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

looks great! I used a couple layers of heat shrink on my fingers and they work great


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

slaz said:


> how did u cut your fingers???


I cut them on a waterjet.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Picked up some hammer tone paint today.Going to paint the press tomorrow. Tried my bow in it today and the fingers I made worked great.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I didnt get the paint on yet but it was bothering me that the fingers just flop back and forth when there isnt a bow in it so I got some .012 spring steel from work today and bent about a 65° bend on the end and tig welded it in the back.It holds the fingers up nice.gives them a little tension against the adjustment screws.makes it easier to sit the bow limbs in to press also.You may also notice another tubing in the second pic in the middle with all the holes in it.I am adding a bow holder to the press so it will hold the bow up when your taking it out of the press or holding it up when getting ready to press.Not quite complete yet.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nicely done!
I like the idea of the spring steel under the fingers. I just may have to incorporate that into the press I am building!!!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice job.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Finally got my press painted.I am going to put it back together tomorrow and take some pics. I tried a bow with draw stops and I see where they do hit on the finger. The shop where I shoot has a finger with the top shortened on the finger on the draw stop side on his ez press. I am going to cut me some more fingers and play around with shortening the tops for my press to.Ill post new pics of the freshly painted press tomorrow night I hope.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Keep me posted on your "shortened finger" idea. I was wondering if you could not use a piece of rubber tubing thick enough to equal the draw stop distance.
Would keep you from having to change your fingers out!


----------



## abberdog (Jan 8, 2010)

lc12 said:


> Nicely done!
> I like the idea of the spring steel under the fingers. I just may have to incorporate that into the press I am building!!!


ysmurf

Think on this and give me your opinion.

Instead of using spring steel, do you think the 'finger flop' could be eliminated by boring a small hole in the front/bottom of the finger and inserting a light spring?


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

abberdog said:


> ysmurf
> 
> Think on this and give me your opinion.
> 
> Instead of using spring steel, do you think the 'finger flop' could be eliminated by boring a small hole in the front/bottom of the finger and inserting a light spring?


I've seen it in another press on AT.


----------



## abberdog (Jan 8, 2010)

Gunner7800 said:


> I've seen it in another press on AT.


You have a link to that post?


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Unfortunately no. It was in a thread quite a while ago.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is another way to take care of the finger flop.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*Finger flop updates*



bowfisher said:


> Here is another way to take care of the finger flop.


Trying to help out, I like your set up and this is the correction for the finger flop check the pic. :darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks good and the 1/2" alum is more then strong enough if you used a good quality alumn. I design semi trailers that hual 75,000+lbs payload out of pure 6061 t6 alum and it is more then strong enough to handle that. You are pressing at the tips so you are only subjecting the fingers to a total load of approx 70lbs.

In this study I subjected a single finger to 100 psi far more then a bow will put on a single finger.

6061-T6 alum finger









5052-H32 finger









A36 Steel









You can see by the charts on the right of each photo what the yeild strength of the material is, and what the highest load subjected to each finger was. (The highest number on the top of the graph)

The yeild strength is just the point at where the metal bends and does not come back to its orginal form, or in other words permantly deform, but it doesn't mean that is where the metal will break.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

bilongo said:


> Trying to help out, I like your set up and this is the correction for the finger flop check the pic. :darkbeer:


Great idea!!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

05_sprcrw said:


> Looks good and the 1/2" alum is more then strong enough if you used a good quality alumn. I design semi trailers that hual 75,000+lbs payload out of pure 6061 t6 alum and it is more then strong enough to handle that. You are pressing at the tips so you are only subjecting the fingers to a total load of approx 70lbs.
> 
> In this study I subjected a single finger to 100 psi far more then a bow will put on a single finger.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, looks like ulumy will work.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

yep it will just fine :thumbs_up

I found it is much easier just to show then to explain :lol3:


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

abberdog said:


> ysmurf
> 
> Think on this and give me your opinion.
> 
> Instead of using spring steel, do you think the 'finger flop' could be eliminated by boring a small hole in the front/bottom of the finger and inserting a light spring?


I was going to do that but was afraid when you have to slide the fingers back and forth the spring nay come out.The way I have it the spring steel is all the way across and its tig welded in place.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> yep it will just fine :thumbs_up
> 
> I found it is much easier just to show then to explain :lol3:


Yea,I put a pin through one of the fingers at work and hung over #100 weight off the end of the finger and no give what so ever. I bet I could have hung #200 with no problem. Most people like steel though. I cut both.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I only had my cell phone with me for pics.I will take some with my camera tomorrow.I need to order the square plastic caps for the ends of the square tubing. Here it is so far.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Fine looking press ymurf...


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Buck77 said:


> Hey I was wondering if I can get the drawing from the fingers, if you dont mind I want to make some for my self, the figer look great.:smile: Thanks


I just used a file from a thread on here and modified it in a cad program to me likeing.


----------



## broadhead0706 (Jun 11, 2006)

*fingers*

what is the best height for fingers from top to bottom .some one on at said he wished his fingers were a little longer.:smile:


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine are about 5".


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

bilongo said:


> Trying to help out, I like your set up and this is the correction for the finger flop check the pic. :darkbeer:


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


>


Looks good,But if you have to slide your fingers right or left for different bows will the springs slide with them?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

ymurf said:


> Looks good,But if you have to slide your fingers right or left for different bows will the springs slide with them?


No but I could mill a grove so the could. Like I said just messing around kicking some new Ideas the tension works well.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I like the spring idea.Those are some nice fingers.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

ymurf said:


> I like the spring idea.Those are some nice fingers.


 Acttually they do look familiar:mg: any way I slid the fingers out for other bows, and the springs go on an angle but because they are recessed in the holes they still work great so no need to mill..


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> Acttually they do look familiar:mg: any way I slid the fingers out for other bows, and the springs go on an angle but because they are recessed in the holes they still work great so no need to mill..


I may try something like that on my next one. My spring steel works great but the little spring like you have gives it a cleaner look.


----------



## storm40 (Jun 29, 2007)

what size thread did you use for the draw bar, and is the handle off of a Bridgeport?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

storm40 said:


> what size thread did you use for the draw bar, and is the handle off of a Bridgeport?


The thread is a 3/4" Acme thread with #6 pitch. I ordered the handle with the bearing and stuff from Wholesale Tool. Its a 6" handle that comes with a 1/4 pilot hole you drill out to whatever you want. I turned the end of the Acme thread down to 1/2" and drilled the handle out to that.I think the handle was only like $6 or something like that.


----------



## storm40 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice job on your press!
I'm building a scissor type press and planned on using the same thread.
just out of curiosity, what's the name of the software you had pictured?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

storm40 said:


> nice job on your press!
> I'm building a scissor type press and planned on using the same thread.
> just out of curiosity, what's the name of the software you had pictured?


If your talking about the software on the post up above thats not mine.I didnt make that post.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I finally got to use my new press.Took some pics with my mathews in it.Works like a charm.I used shrink wrap on the fingers I made but not sure how good it will hold up. Here are my new pics.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

ymurf said:


> I finally got to use my new press.Took some pics with my mathews in it.Works like a charm.I used shrink wrap on the fingers I made but not sure how good it will hold up. Here are my new pics.


AWSOME JOB DUDE:tongue:


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

abberdog said:


> You have a link to that post?


Here ya go, the guy who did it just posted a link to it on another thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969316


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## anthony270 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice looking press...


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Going to try and find some square tubing caps for the ends this weekend.I am going to cut another set of fingers and play around with different stuff to protect where the limb sets.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I cut some more fingers and played around with shortening them on the mill but just didn't like them.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

looks good! keep us posted!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Very nice.
Guess we all have suggestion. 

Well my suggestion is .On the open end of the box tubeing. Where the finger base sets on.

Some use a square cap to close the box tubeing hole off. 
I used a square piece of plate. With a 1/2 inch threaded hole in the center.And welded the edges This closes the hole of. And allows for other uses.

Then you can add extra arms , using a long shank bolt covered in rubber.Great for just laying you bow in. Or other. [ Later


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Very nice.
> Guess we all have suggestion.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea,You may be on to something there.Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ymurf said:


> Not a bad idea,You may be on to something there.Thanks.


Hello and thanks.

Here is my arms, pull up the last page or 2.. In the process of making a shooting machine using them. [ Later

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=975284


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ymurf said:


> Yea,The bow shop I shoot at has a press with aluminum fingers but I think steel would be better.Going to get ready to go cut them.If its not to late when I get home Ill take some pics of them and post them. It takes allot longer to cut and tumble steel.




---------------------------------

Hello

Quote = The bow shop I shoot at has a press with aluminum fingers but I think steel would be better.

Reply = Well aluminum i never gave any thought to till i read this post.

So i have couple extra sets of fingers in my work shop. So while viewing one. And Sheet Metal being my trade at one time.Before retiring from the trade.

3 Parts of this finger i see to be important. 
But there are 2 places on a finger, that holds no value 1. the top back V cut out. 2.The bottom front V cut out.

Now if these 2 V spaces ,were no longer V spaces being left out, at time of finger being cut out. 
A gusset would now be added to that area. Intern that would strengthen the finger ,and allow more up right strength leverage to the finger. 

Then the fingers could be cut out of aluminum with now as much strength as a steel finger.

Think about it on the back top of a finger. It dose nothing. Same with the from bottom area.
Now using aluminum for a finger. One could cut them out on a band saw. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> ---------------------------------
> 
> Hello
> 
> ...


-------------------------------

Hello
While at my bow shop, I noticed they also use aluminum fingers. [ Later


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

The aluminum fingers work just fine on mine.Most people use steel.Just a personal preference I guess.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ymurf said:


> The aluminum fingers work just fine on mine.Most people use steel.Just a personal preference I guess.


Hello I agree
I was just thinking a DIY person. Could cut aluminum out on a band saw. [ Later


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I tried the dip on one set of my fingers and shrink wrap on the other set.To me it looks like the shrink wrap is a little tougher.


----------



## dcahilly (Sep 13, 2009)

*bow press*

looks great so far good luck


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

*Update*

Ok guys,I have used my press for some time now and shrink wrap on the fingers does hold up better than dip but it does wear also. I am going to cut me another set of fingers and wrap them with string serving as I have heard that holds up best.Will cut them this week and let you know which holds up better.


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*wrapping*

I dipped mine then used a old road bike tube the skinny ones and it fits like a glove. If you have alot of riders in our area ask them for a tube it really holds up great


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

racer102 said:


> I dipped mine then used a old road bike tube the skinny ones and it fits like a glove. If you have alot of riders in our area ask them for a tube it really holds up great


I may try that next.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

*Update*

I got my new fingers cut.I have marked in marker where I am going to use string serving to serve this area where the limb hits.Should I just serve the upper part or where I have it marked?
I work in a machine shop and my nephew works in a metal precessing shop.Thinking about having him anodize a set for me to make them blue or red.Just for the heck of it.


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Those fingers look great!!


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

treeslinger2 said:


> Those fingers look great!!


Thanks..I tumble them for 30 minutes and it really slicks them up.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Didnt like the way the serving turned out.Going to scratch that idea.


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

ymurf said:


> Didnt like the way the serving turned out.Going to scratch that idea.


HOW ABOUT SOME LEATHER..DO THEY MAKE SOME SORT OF STRING LEATHER ? IF SO WRAP IT ..:confused2:


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I used the rubber insulating tape on my fingers. The plastic dip ended up being to slick and heat shrink, well that just wasn't going to cut it. The rubebr insulating tape sticks to itself with NO residue left behind when you take it off. I also use the same tape on the handles of my bows.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

I will see about getting some of that tape and leather flat lacing might not be a bad idea.On a side note I think my nephew is going to anodize a set blue for me.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

ymurf said:


> I will see about getting some of that tape


Its called splicing tape. If ya need some and can't find it hollar at me.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> Its called splicing tape. If ya need some and can't find it hollar at me.


Ok,Will do.Thanks.


----------



## bowfishe (May 19, 2010)

Man thats going to be nice!

Great Work


----------



## Cowboyarcher (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey are you going to sell any of those fingers? I am in the process of building my own press.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## waynedcarson (Oct 21, 2010)

where are the plans that was used


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

waynedcarson said:


> where are the plans that was used


Most came from here.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1090763


----------



## Hntndad (Jan 16, 2012)

You guys piss me off with all your fancy welding and machining. I'm jealous.


----------



## Tmoney (Dec 26, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

do u still have the dxf file for the fingers?


----------



## Outdoors guy (Apr 19, 2013)

press looks really good, do you have any other information you are willing to share, like dimensions, parts list and that link you got your parts from.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

ymurf: when i used the dip on mine i dipped and let it dry and repeated it i think 4-times. seems to work real good on my press. you done a very good job on your press,looks good!!


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

if you use leather get some good vegetable tanned leather glue the strips on with amazing goop ( get it at home depot ) and then cover that with heavy duty shrink tube. that might hold up better for you


----------

